# Hey guys, check out my well formed stool!



## barry richardson (Aug 15, 2017)

Have to give Brink some competition in the clever title department lol.
Sooooo, decided to make a stool. I had a plank of 8/4 curly maple I've been hoarding. Made a template to cut the legs;


 
and cut em out on the bandsaw;


 
next I rigged up my drill press with a 1" tenon cutter for attaching the legs to the seat;


 


 
Next I cut a curve in the other plane, so they are compound curved.
I starting roughing out this seat a couple of years ago, then decided to go a different direction, so I'm using it for this, saved me a lot of time, it is cherry. Drilled holes in it for legs and dry fitted them, turns out I had to go back and make the tenons about 1/4" longer.


 
I decided it needed a back so I cut blanks for the back support and notched them and the back of the seat to mate up, then rough cut them to shape. sorry, forgot to take pics. cut the backrest, just sat it on top for pics, havent decided how I will attach it yet.


 


 
notice in the last pic how the back braces continue down, they will fit in a cross rung between the back legs, yet to figure that out. All the parts are rough cut so far. except the joinery, that needed to be right and tight from the beginning, it's been making my head hurt, not a 90 degree angle in this thing, that's what I get for making it up as I go along. the legs will be rounded and other parts and junctions rounded and fared some....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 16 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 15, 2017)

Love how you added the back...looked odd without it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2017)

Love the title.
Love the stool, too

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2017)

I never thought I would say this, but you're a man with a beautiful stool! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2017)

Yup, same here.
Smooth, nice tapers... it passes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 15, 2017)

So how in the hell are you going to chuck that up in your lathe ?
Really nice work Barry. I like the tails of the back rest tying into the rung - I've never seen that. Very creative. Subscribed !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice.....that looks comfy....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 16, 2017)

Creative! Prime wood that will really look nice when finished. Just wondering if this is a sample of the work you plan to do in the future. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 16, 2017)

Barry, I'm hooked on your stool (build).

I have the bits and pieces of one I've been staring at since we redid our kitchen. That was in 2012. My wife keeps threatening to buy one and I won't let her. Keep promising that I will get to it but I just don't have the skills yet. You have inspired me, and by that I mean I hope copy some of your technique.

Great stuff as usual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 16, 2017)

This is a really cool stool so far. Looking forward to seeing how it progresses

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Aug 16, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Have to give Brink some competition in the clever title department lol.
> Sooooo, decided to make a stool. I had a plank of 8/4 curly maple I've been hoarding. Made a template to cut the legs;
> View attachment 132696
> and cut em out on the bandsaw;
> ...


@barry richardson now that's just flat out cool !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 16, 2017)

Way KEWL!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 16, 2017)

Handful of drywall screws, some wood putty, and a thick coat of paint is all that's missing... you're on the home stretch!


Seriously, I think it looks great!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 16, 2017)

That's a jewel of a cool stool, Barry. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 17, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Handful of drywall screws, some wood putty, and a thick coat of paint is all that's missing... you're on the home stretch!


I will get to those steps soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 19, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Barry, I'm hooked on your stool (build).
> 
> I have the bits and pieces of one I've been staring at since we redid our kitchen. That was in 2012. My wife keeps threatening to buy one and I won't let her. Keep promising that I will get to it but I just don't have the skills yet. You have inspired me, and by that I mean I hope copy some of your technique.
> 
> Great stuff as usual.


Yea, gotta clear the palate with some flatwork sometimes.... Have fun!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 19, 2017)

Love it and certainly appreciate the skills needed to make it

Bear scat

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 21, 2017)

Making some progress. Took the corners off the legs with a roundover bit on the router table, shaped some more with the stationary belt sander, then the rasps......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC (Aug 21, 2017)

So, you're re-forming your stool?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 22, 2017)

Indeed, refining the taper, this stuff is fun to play with...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Aug 22, 2017)

SENC said:


> So, you're re-forming your stool?





barry richardson said:


> Indeed, refining the taper, this stuff is fun to play with...



You two are sick! Especially Barry... I'm pretty sure pale stools(regardless of how well they are formed or re-formed)can indicate serious health issues.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Aug 22, 2017)

DKMD said:


> You two are sick! Especially Barry... I'm pretty sure pale stools(regardless of how well they are formed or re-formed)can indicate serious health issues.



Barry, Henry, y'all need to get to a doctor quick. Keller know what he's talking About, remember he's the expert with a bowel gouge!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2017)

Another picture of the sausage being made, I glued with epoxy to help fill some of the gaps... and for maximum strength



After a lot of rasping, I'm ready to do a lot of hand sanding...






Hopefully I will be ready to start finishing in a couple of days. I'm using an oil finish. There are some areas of sapwood, mainly on the bottom of the cherry seat that I would like to darken and blend in, anyone have any tricks for that?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 30, 2017)

There are some areas of sapwood, mainly on the bottom of the cherry seat that I would like to darken and blend in, anyone have any tricks for that?

Preparation H, maybe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2017)

I think that removes the redness...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 31, 2017)

A little setback yesterday, I realized that one of the front legs was about 3/4" forward of the other at the bottom, I was gonna let it go, but it bugged me too much. No way to remove and reset the leg without destroying it, so I came up with this solution; took some plastic sewer pipe and rigged up a steam box to fit around the leg, used a garment steamer for steam supply, cooked it for a couple of hours, then used a caul and clamp to bend it back a little, it worked :)


 


 
Back on track now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2017)

Creative as hell Pribkem solving Barry! 
Well played !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Creative as hell Pribkem solving Barry!
> Well played !


Yep... Pribkem solved!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 1, 2017)

Something that would worry me is how sharp the *divider* is on the seat. Personally I would go for more of a dug out solution for the boys but that's just me.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Something that would worry me is how sharp the *divider* is on the seat. Personally I would go for more of a dug out solution for the boys but that's just me.


Probably no more uncomfortable than your thong

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 1, 2017)

First coat of oil on now, giving it sun tan....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 1, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Probably no more uncomfortable than your thong


Only if you wore it backwards...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Only if you wore it backwards...



Why would Barry wear your thong? I mean we're family here, but there are limits...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 2, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Why would Barry wear your thong? I mean we're family here, but there are limits...


I dunno, you woyld have to ask him...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2017)

The final product, learned a lot, not sure I will ever make another to used what I learned though...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2017)

That's awesome, Barry! How does it sit?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2017)

Beautiful. Love maple cherry combo


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's awesome, Barry! How does it sit?


Pretty good, I took the angles from our dining chairs, which are comfy. A bit high for a short person like my wife though....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2017)

Nothing short of beautiful Barry. That finish really made it pop. The transitions between supports, rungs and the back really catch the eye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 5, 2017)

That front drivers side leg looks a little wonky, how can you tolerate such an obvious mistake. You should send it to me for proper disposal. Not to mention how your poor wife will be reminded constantly that you didn't build it to the correct specifications and she wont be able to enjoy it to the level SWMBO should. Send it to me Barry and I will save your marriage and your reputation. I will send you some pheasant wood, I know how much you like that stuff...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 5, 2017)

Barry, your skills are off the charts! I love everything about the stool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That front drivers side leg looks a little wonky, how can you tolerate such an obvious mistake. You should send it to me for proper disposal. Not to mention how your poor wife will be reminded constantly that you didn't build it to the correct specifications and she wont be able to enjoy it to the level SWMBO should. Send it to me Barry and I will save your marriage and your reputation. I will send you some pheasant wood, I know how much you like that stuff...


Naw, my wife loves that little rise in the seat, can't get her off of it...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

